# where do people keep their fennecs?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

(no im not changing my mind but if i do all i can with big cats and still cant get them id love a few fennecs, so.. its not exactly changing my mind its a plan b before anyone says :lol2:

soooo where do people keep them, indoors with free roam or outside in their own enclosure? im sure it varies from person to person but im just curious theyre so cute!

(it will always be an ambition to even work or get 5 minutes with a big cat of any kind, im just facing reality that ill probably never get one but i can try)


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

hahahaha :roll2: And next week on The Joe Show - Are the trees in my garden poisonous for giraffes? Can I keep a grizzly bear in my garage? Are there any giant sloth breeders in Merseyside???


(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe just ask your folks if you can have a dog?:2thumb:


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> hahahaha :roll2: And next week on The Joe Show - Are the trees in my garden poisonous for giraffes? Can I keep a grizzly bear in my garage? Are there any giant sloth breeders in Merseyside???
> 
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)


:lol2: i wouldnt be getting anything until i move out so i wouldnt need to ask and could keep whatever i wanted and id imagine a fennec to be more rewarding than a dog so thats why i asked about them :Na_Na_Na_Na: its not like im changing my mind its just a plan b :whip:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> :lol2: i wouldnt be getting anything until i move out so i wouldnt need to ask and could keep whatever i wanted and id imagine a fennec to be more rewarding than a dog so thats why i asked about them :Na_Na_Na_Na: its not like im changing my mind its just a plan b :whip:


Having kept fennecs, I can tell you that there is NO WAY they are more rewarding than dogs. There's a reason that there are so many dogs around, you know.....that's because they are the best pet and the most rewarding. Fennecs are cute to look at, sure, but they can be vicious little swines, messy and very very noisy! 

If it's just that you're wanting something exotic, then you need to ask yourself why you're desperate to keep something so exotic. It isn't easy, can be incredibly stressful, massively time consuming, and most importantly very expensive!

Apart from anything else, I can almost guarantee that when you move out of home, you won't be in a financially viable position to keep these kind of animals....and you probably won't be in accommodation that allows you to keep these kind of animals either.

It's great to dream...god knows I was the worst for that....but why don't you focus your energies more on finding a job with exotics? That way, you can get your "animal fix", but also you'll be more able to live the kind of life you'll be wanting to live as you enter your early-mid 20's.....which is the best time of your life (BELIEVE ME!):2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

By the way, i really do mean that without any kind of malice whatsoever....I hope you don't think I'm being nasty! Admittedly mate, I used to find your posts a little grating as I'm sure many did, but now actually I find them quite funny and you remind me of myself when I was a teen.

So I really do mean my advice in a good way, rather than being unnecessarily critical. I just can't wait to read what animal it's going to be next!:lol2:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I kind of agree with Mrchris :whistling2:

Dogs are definately more rewarding, more eager to please and more trainable. I have a pair of Fennecs that i would never be without. The longer i have them, the more i adore them, if thats possible! :flrt:

BUT.... while the idea of keeping Fennecs may be a future dream, you need to be aware of how unruly and hard they are to keep. Phoenix, my male, is 99% of the time toilet trained and will toilet on a mat, this does not happen with other Fennecs very often from what i have learned but Arlandria is the standard, messy....piddle and poop everywhere kinda fox but is slowly improving? They can be noisy and can be very destructive. Phoenix, when he was younger dug a hole to the brick,through the window cill!! As for affection....urm...when Phoenix is in the mood then i can stroke him briefly if i reward the little bugger but NEVER in his room?? Arlandria will only take food from my hand. Other Fennecs may be different but all, will only take affection as and when they want it and on their terms. 

My dogs however, I have four Flatcoat Retievers, are the most wonderful, loyal, affectionate friends i will ever have. They are my babies :flrt:

I wanted Fennecs, after i had researched LOADS and spoke to people regarding them. I knew the downsides and the positives. There are many, many downsides but for me there are many, many more postives. They are part of my family and loved equally as much as my dogs. 

Its really good to dream Joe and if your lucky, like me, it becomes a reality but really think about what will be best for both you and your animals. Good luck, keep dreaming and planning :2thumb:

Paula


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> By the way, i really do mean that without any kind of malice whatsoever....I hope you don't think I'm being nasty! Admittedly mate, I used to find your posts a little grating as I'm sure many did, but now actually I find them quite funny and you remind me of myself when I was a teen.
> 
> So I really do mean my advice in a good way, rather than being unnecessarily critical. I just can't wait to read what animal it's going to be next!:lol2:


i'm just about to make a thread of what i've wanted since joining this forum i think i'm going to be here all night :Na_Na_Na_Na: i found out what pangolins and tamanduas were last night so they will probably be next :lol2::lol2:




paulajo said:


> I kind of agree with Mrchris :whistling2:
> 
> Dogs are definately more rewarding, more eager to please and more trainable. I have a pair of Fennecs that i would never be without. The longer i have them, the more i adore them, if thats possible! :flrt:
> 
> ...


i've had so many dogs but never a flatcoat retriever, i've never met one before but if i ever do get a dog, it would be a bullmastiff, a husky or an alsation, they've all been in my family and bullmastiffs still are and they're the best dogs, i used to own a bullmastiff when i was about 3, just a pup but it had to move out and live with my aunty because i was allergic, i went back to visit it and it still remembered me so they're my favourite kind, they're so nice but can be annoying :whistling2: i've wanted fennecs for years but never got round to looking into them and now i've got people telling me their experiences with theirs, i'll probably just go and spend some time with some to find out whether i want them, don't think there is any in liverpool though that i know of


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Well you stand bugger all chance of ever getting pangolin......there are only very few zoos that even have 'em.

Tamanduas are available, though expensive. However, I'd advise against them because they have REALLY high mortality rates in captivity and are really difficult to care for!


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> Well you stand bugger all chance of ever getting pangolin......there are only very few zoos that even have 'em.
> 
> Tamanduas are available, though expensive. However, I'd advise against them because they have REALLY high mortality rates in captivity and are really difficult to care for!


well they're both on my list anyway :devil:


----------



## RobynHood. (Mar 21, 2009)

In the nicest way possible, do you think you'd be able to save up the sheer amount of money needed for a Fennec? I myself am looking into foxes at the moment and understand the "dream" of keeping an exotic. But there's not only the cost and patience of keeping, but the sheer cost of buying a young Fennec in the first place? Good luck, maybe one day, in the right circumstances you'll get the exotic you dream of


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think it's crazy that the OP would be able to have that kind of money at his proposed age of 22 (I believe that's what he said on the cat thread?), I don't like to mention my age often but I'm younger than that and I have the money already. I think the more important thing financially is that it _is_ a lot of money and you have to be sure you're spending it on an animal you're genuinely passionate about. In my opinion, you shouldn't be spending upwards of £2000 on a plan b. It makes more sense to work on making your main dream a reality.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

genevie said:


> I don't think it's crazy that the OP would be able to have that kind of money at his proposed age of 22 (I believe that's what he said on the cat thread?), I don't like to mention my age often but I'm younger than that and I have the money already. I think the more important thing financially is that it _is_ a lot of money and you have to be sure you're spending it on an animal you're genuinely passionate about. In my opinion, you shouldn't be spending upwards of £2000 on a plan b. It makes more sense to work on making your main dream a reality.


even i don't get the money to do it by the time i'm 22, i want to be able to do it at one point in my life, hopefully :2thumb:


----------



## RobynHood. (Mar 21, 2009)

genevie said:


> I don't think it's crazy that the OP would be able to have that kind of money at his proposed age of 22 (I believe that's what he said on the cat thread?), I don't like to mention my age often but I'm younger than that and I have the money already. I think the more important thing financially is that it _is_ a lot of money and you have to be sure you're spending it on an animal you're genuinely passionate about. In my opinion, you shouldn't be spending upwards of £2000 on a plan b. It makes more sense to work on making your main dream a reality.


I also have that kind of money and i'm 22 so i can understand it's possible.... i never said it was crazy, just asking if it was possible for him personally. Also i think your comment about spending it on Plan B was 100% right. Go for your dream!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> even i don't get the money to do it by the time i'm 22, i want to be able to do it at one point in my life, hopefully :2thumb:





RobynHood. said:


> I also have that kind of money and i'm 22 so i can understand it's possible.... i never said it was crazy, just asking if it was possible for him personally. Also i think your comment about spending it on Plan B was 100% right. Go for your dream!


_*REALLY????*_ You have a few thousand pounds as _disposable _income at the age of 22? Of course you'd need more than one fennec. Not to mention the £1000 for a decent enclosure, the few hundred for upkeep, the few hundred as back-up for vet fees when it all goes wrong, and of course the space to build a suitable enclosure in your garden? All at the age of 22??? _REALLY???_

Bloody 'ell! I must have had a misspent youth!:devil:

(That's is, of course, assuming that you would do it right and not just buy a single fennec and have it sleeping in your bed)


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

To be fair, I have a work colleague who's 18 and had been working on an apprenticeship for £2.50 an hour, 12 hours a day for a long while and managed to save £3k. So it is possible!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Crikey! Mum and dad must be very generous then. 

Don't forget that most people that age are living in student accommodation or houseshares. Also, not forgetting the nights out. All my cash back then got pissed up against a wall! But maybe I just had a smidge too much fun


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting thread - how much is a fennec? I have absolutely not idea and are purely asking out of interest.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Couple of grand. But of course, you'd want to keep 2 as they do best with their own kind around.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> Couple of grand. But of course, you'd want to keep 2 as they do best with their own kind around.


Oh ok thanks so several thousands of pounds to have two plus appropriate enclosures, vet bills etc.

I'm way more than 22, but when I was that age money went straight into a mortgage. Things are very different today, but I know where I would advise putting any disposable savings/income - "bricks and mortar".


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

I've come from a fairly poor background, but I have enough money for two or even three enough left over for everything else they'd need - though, as for outdoor enclosures, I was under the impression that fennecs don't need one if you intend to keep them indoors (as I believe Elina does). The main reason I don't have fennecs now is because I'm spending 6 months abroad next year, rather than because I'm too young and poor! 

Of course, I doubt there are many people in my exact circumstances, but I have another friend who is my age, works part time and could save the money without too much struggle if she was willing to give up certain luxuries. Whether you could save that money by that age partly depends on whether you want to prioritise having that typical student lifestyle (something which doesn't appeal to me much!) or saving :lol2: Stephen P has a good point there though, there's probably more important things you should invest your money in in the grand scheme of your future.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

The overall expense can be astronomical as i found out with my original pair. I bought a pair but after having them for a few short days, both died of distemper so apart from having to endure one of the most horrendously upsetting time my family have been through, we also had the added costs. Including purchase price and all vets bills it totaled nearly £5000. While i'm not saying that everyone would be that unlucky, vets bills add up. The purchase price was relatively low for the foxes as they were 2 years old and should have been 'display' animals not as pets as they were not used to human contact in anyway. I had been insured but due to a number of claims by people who owned foxes, the insurance company will no longer insure foxes.

I had my 1st Fennec on his own for about a year? He bonded wonderfully with my dog and would play for ages but the entire time i pestered so many people, reminding them that i still wanted a friend for him. As silly as it seems i was so excited about seeing him 'flying', for want of a better word, up the stairs with someone of his own kind. To say they are fast is beyond belief! They both now play together, ruff and tumble, play chase and sleep together etc. While my dog is excellent with him, its no replacement for his own kind so i would definitely recommend getting a pair if you were ever in that situation. 

Mine are both housed in the house and have their own room. It still costs more of that glorious money! :whistling2: Phoenix had the spare sofa etc originally but after about 6 months decided that its only use was for piddling on! :bash: My husband is a joiner so once we had Arlandria the female, it was time to divide the room with a glass screen, lockable doors etc. 

They are initially very expensive to buy/house but the costs are on going, stimulation, maintenance and vets fees etc 

You also need to bear in mind that they can live the life span of a dog. So thats 15 years or so of being untrained, destructive, loud, relentless energy, minimal contact/affection, no walks outside and loads of cleaning...still interested?? :2thumb:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

paulajo makes some very good points, but just to reiterate what others have said.. You MUST think about WHERE you are going to live with whichever animal/s you choose. Just look how many in the classifieds on here alone, say that they have to rehome because the landlord won't allow them or other similar circumstances.
If you can save for a deposit etc and get yourself your OWN place that will save a lot of heartache for you and the animal/s in the future. 
Personally, I've been fortunate in that my landlord is very good about any 'pets' providing they do not make a lot of noise, smell, etc.. but I tell you now if I could go back in time and re-spend (or rather SAVE) all the money I wasted in my late teens/early twenties, well I wouldn't be where I am now - not a great area as regards security, and a difficult space to work with as regards enclosures etc. I had no choice, but the OP is young enough to plan these things, and I hope he does.

Also, nice to see a thread full of positive support and advice :2thumb:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Lets not be dissing the younguns here! :lol2:
22 with a mortgage... but everything else goes to my animals.

Especially as I don't drink or smoke or really go out much (burnt my self out at 16 you see lol) as my money goes to my animals first! 

I wouldn't change it for the world, but sometimes especially at 19 I wanted to go out an party with my friends but my 40 odd animals needed things like food, insurance, vets fees, new enclosures etc etc etc. I found this means a lot of my friends lost their interest in me as I stopped going out. 
I could only afford this as I also have a partner who earns a good wage as well as my own.
We did struggle and vowed to stop taking on other peoples animals a few years back as i ended up being the vet nurse who "would bring this animal home as the other nurses where scared of it". :bash:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

genevie said:


> as for outdoor enclosures, I was under the impression that fennecs don't need one if you intend to keep them indoors (as I believe Elina does).


I wasn't talking about "outdoor enclosures", so much as an enclosure that's not in the house. From my experience, I wouldn't share my living space with fennecs......crazy, noisy, destructive, smelly little things that they are. Particularly if it's rented accommodation! Mr + Mrs Landlord might have a couple of issues with it, and you'd need extremely understanding neighbours. 

Then again, if you can afford all that, and big cats, and tamandua, and monkeys, and emu, and ostriches, and bloody pangolin, and whatever else you're wanting by the age of 22, then you'll be able to also afford a detached castle in the middle of nowhere! 

.......in which case, I'll move in and live in the garden shed!


----------



## RobynHood. (Mar 21, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> _*REALLY????*_ You have a few thousand pounds as _disposable _income at the age of 22? Of course you'd need more than one fennec. Not to mention the £1000 for a decent enclosure, the few hundred for upkeep, the few hundred as back-up for vet fees when it all goes wrong, and of course the space to build a suitable enclosure in your garden? All at the age of 22??? _REALLY???_
> 
> Bloody 'ell! I must have had a misspent youth!:devil:
> 
> (That's is, of course, assuming that you would do it right and not just buy a single fennec and have it sleeping in your bed)


Yes, i was lucky enough to genuinely have a long, lost relative that i'd never met, leave me £15,000 (sounds like a bad film plot i know). But i want to spend that on housing rather than animals, i was just saying i had the money to prove a point to the person i was responding to. I'm only just looking into to foxes at the moment for research purposes  Anyone who treats them as puppies makes me feel sick! :whip:


----------



## RobynHood. (Mar 21, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> Oh ok thanks so several thousands of pounds to have two plus appropriate enclosures, vet bills etc.
> 
> I'm way more than 22, but when I was that age money went straight into a mortgage. Things are very different today, but I know where I would advise putting any disposable savings/income - "bricks and mortar".


I too would give this advise to the OP : victory:


----------

